# My new cutting board



## Hawging It (Nov 17, 2020)

Greetings all! Just got my cutting board in the mail. Better than advertised!! Thanks chopsaw for making it for me. A quality board for sure!


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 17, 2020)

WOW! That thing is a  beauty.
Jim


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 17, 2020)

Very nice! Looks like Chop is quite the woodworker. I have been wanting to make an end grain board. I have a shop available to do it, but just haven’t found the motivation.
Al


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 17, 2020)

Heck yeah. That's a thing of beauty.


----------



## normanaj (Nov 17, 2020)

Nice!!!

Might have to have 

 chopsaw
 make me one!


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 17, 2020)

Rich has quite some talent, beautiful piece of work! RAY


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 17, 2020)

Very nice! 

Ryan


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 17, 2020)

Thing of beauty right there. Nice!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 17, 2020)

Is that ever nice!!  Rich does some great wood work.
Gary


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 17, 2020)

Tony , glad you like it .


----------



## Steve H (Nov 17, 2020)

That is nice!


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 17, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 17, 2020)

Very nice Chop does good work


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 17, 2020)

chopsaw
  you do an amazing job! But... do you use a chop saw to cut your wood?    I'm sorry,  I just had to!

Ryan


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 17, 2020)

That's a beautiful cutting board Chop. Enjoy that work of art Hawg

Chris


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 17, 2020)

The skill of a master artisan. Wow. What a beautiful board.


----------



## bbqbrett (Nov 17, 2020)

That is so cool!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 17, 2020)

Awesome Awesome Awesome both to you the receiver and chop the maker.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 17, 2020)

Looks Great, Rich!!!
Very Nice!!
I would hate to use that, just like the one Bear Jr made me.
It just sits there, looking Pretty!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 17, 2020)

Dang that thing is beautiful!


----------



## civilsmoker (Nov 17, 2020)

Very nice......you need to get some "chop" lines in it now.....sorry I couldn't resist either....LOL


----------



## old sarge (Nov 17, 2020)

I like the looks of that board. Nice channel for the juices.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 17, 2020)

Man that’s gorgeous!! 

 chopsaw
 do you take orders on custom boards?


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 17, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Tony , glad you like it .
> View attachment 471255
> View attachment 471256
> 
> ...


It's awesome!! I love it! Thank you  so much!


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 17, 2020)

All I can say is "dang" what a board. He is an artist FO SHO!!! Thanks again chopsaw.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 18, 2020)

Thanks for the like Hawging It it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## normanaj (Nov 18, 2020)

Just bought me one myself!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 18, 2020)

Oh yeah! Beautiful!


----------



## Chickenwings (Nov 21, 2020)

It's a beauty - congratulations.  Nice work Chopsaw!!


----------



## bill1 (Nov 21, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Tony , glad you like it .
> View attachment 471256
> View attachment 471263


So do you share your secrets:   
1. Is that just normal (Elmers?) wood glue? 
2. What kind of finish do you use?

The recess underneath for picking it up is a particularly nice detail!


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 22, 2020)

bill1 said:


> So do you share your secrets:
> 1. Is that just normal (Elmers?) wood glue?
> 2. What kind of finish do you use?
> 
> The recess underneath for picking it up is a particularly nice detail!


Its Titebond 2 . Water resistant . 
I use Howard's butcher block conditioner.


----------



## bill1 (Nov 22, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Its Titebond 2 . Water resistant .
> I use Howard's butcher block conditioner.


You're miles ahead of me.  Thanks for sharing the inside dope.  
I learn a lot on this forum.


----------

